# [SOLVED] Errore k3b

## golaprofonda

 :Shocked: 

Ragazzi, ho emerso K3b sulla 2006.0 (ramo ~amd64). Quando vado a masterizzare un DVD (sia un *.ISO che un DVD dati) mi spunta subito quest errore:

```
Used versions

-----------------------

growisofs: 6.1

growisofs

-----------------------

:-( unable to anonymously mmap 33554432: Resource temporarily unavailable

growisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdc=/home/enrico.DVD.15800/SUSE-10.1-0-DVD.iso -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -dvd-compat -speed=8 -overburn -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:32m 

```

e la musichetta floscia di fallimento di K3b

E' capitato a qualcunaltro? cosa può essere? non riesco a masterizzare niente..

----------

## misterwine

Magari non centra nulla... però hai provato a lanciare il comando da root?

Per cdrecord se non abaglio domanda di lanciarlo come utente root...

----------

## golaprofonda

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Magari non centra nulla... però hai provato a lanciare il comando da root?
> 
> Per cdrecord se non abaglio domanda di lanciarlo come utente root...

 

si, non cambia nulla, sia da root che da utente normale da quell'errore assurdo..  :Confused: 

----------

## misterwine

```
:-( unable to anonymously mmap 33554432: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

Sinceramente non ho la più pallida idea di che errore sia questo!

Pure io uso k3b, ma è sempre filato tutto liscio fin dall' inizio.

----------

## makoomba

lancia il comando growisofs manualmente 

```
strace -fe open growisofs $parametri 2> log
```

e controlla il log

----------

## golaprofonda

sulla sezione internazionale dicono di fare il downgrade alla versione 5.x.x di dvd+rw-tools, perchè la versione attuale (6.0) su amd64 può dare dei problemi. Ci provo e vi dico..

----------

## golaprofonda

Risolto!!

Occorre fare il downgrade. Dopo tutto fila liscio, serve la versione 5 di dvd+rw-tools   :Wink: 

----------

## doctor_evilz

Ragazzi mi da questo errore K3B, cosa può essere?   :Sad: 

Come risolvo il problema?

Grazie in anticipo 

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.12.15

KDE Version: 3.5.3

QT Version:  3.3.6

Kernel:      2.6.15-gentoo-r5

Devices

-----------------------

HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8520B 1.00 (/dev/hdd, ) at  [CD-ROM] [CD-ROM] [None]

_NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A 1.04 (/dev/hdc, ) at  [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD+R; DVD+RW; DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96P; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R; Restricted Overwrite]

Used versions

-----------------------

growisofs: 6.1

mkisofs: 2.1.1a05

growisofs

-----------------------

 :Sad:  unable to anonymously mmap 33554432: Resource temporarily unavailable

growisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdc -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -speed=8 -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:32m -gui -graft-points -volid K3b data project -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2005 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-root/k3bdkwTea.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bwsSb9b.tmp -joliet -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bXeHipa.tmp -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bMPjIbb.tmpLast edited by doctor_evilz on Sun Jun 18, 2006 8:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Stai mastetrizzando da root?

----------

## ^Stefano^

google e gentoo.bugs è pieno di informazioni su quel problema. è un bug (per alcuni risolto per altri no) di growisofs presente in dvd+rw-tools; alla fine dell'emerge di dvd+rw-tools puoi leggere che per disabilitare tale problema devi dare da root

```
ulimit -l unlimited
```

poi dalla stessa shell ma da user lanciare k3b e masterizzare. faccii sapere se va.

----------

## doctor_evilz

Ti ringrazio, è bastato quel comando  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Due thread da mergiare...  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-471488.html

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto

----------

## fbcyborg

Non capisco perchè, ma anche dopo aver dato quel comando adesso non mi fa più masterizzare da utente... Boh!!!

----------

## ^Stefano^

anche me quel comando non funziona. per adesso ho emerso la versione 5.* e mascherato le altre. poi vedremo....

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, ma il fatto strano è che prima mi funzionava anche da utente.

----------

## Delian

Per me ha risolto l'inserimento di -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:16m come parametro di growisofs in Impostazioni->Configura K3b->Programmi->Parametri Utente.  :Smile:  ( come suggerito in un thread nel forum internazionale )

Però prima di risolvere ho bruciato 4 DVD.. grrr  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

Avete già provato la versione 7 di dvd+rw-tools?

----------

## ^Stefano^

no, in questi giorni la provo   :Very Happy: 

P.S. Mergiando l'update vedo questo messaggio

```
 * When you run growisofs if you receive:

 * unable to anonymously mmap 33554432: Resource temporarily unavailable

 * error message please run 'ulimit -l unlimited'

```

----------

## bandreabis

Beh, l'ho provato.. mi sono preparato il binario per tornare indietro, ed invece pare funzioni.

Lo testerò e se trovo problemi tornerò indietro.

----------

